# Astroworld



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sure miss that place this time of the year....standing in line with the AC blowing on you.....the little loaves of bread from the bakery up front! :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if it was still here, I would take you and your whole family on me. I understand what it meant to you.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

It did mean a lot to me....and now that the kids are old enough to go on all the rides it's gone! :smile:

All the cool stuff is gone.....Sea Arama...Gateway, with the air bubble in the deep end of the pool.....the place in Meyerland....etc....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ahhh yes, and must we not foget the senior skip out days (that's highschool seniors Harbor, not senior citizens like you)... last one I can remember, watching some weird dudes named Erasure.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is there a "greenie troll" smiley?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow.... I remember the bread BIGTIME Lol


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone remember why they knocked it down? 

Was it just not profitable anymore?

Also, I noticed a lot of gang members hanging out there.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Its funny you posted this, We drove down 610 last weekend and Vickie made the same comment. Now we have grandkids it would have been fun ...if they could have done away with the gangs that hung out there.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I heard on the radio tey are planning to build something like it in Tomball.

Darlene


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

WWR said:


> Anyone remember why they knocked it down?
> 
> Was it just not profitable anymore?
> 
> Also, I noticed a lot of gang members hanging out there.


I think it was because the 35 year lease that they had on the parking at Reliant was up. At least that was part of it.


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

I rode my first roller coaster EVER there... Excaliber. And rode Greased Lightning that day about 15x. Heard Debbie Gibson singing on stage back there one night...
We flirted with girls and got phone numbers... Some fond memories.

Even took my wife there before we were married. 
It was also where I got to take one friend for my birthday every year as a kiddo.
Its a shame in the last few years it was open it was like a delinquent daycare. You couldn't walk thru the place without feeling like you were gonna get mugged.
I have 2 boys now and it would have been awesome to have somewhere to take them!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Don't know about the parking lot lease issue but the primary reason was that value of the land at that time had appreciated to the point where the highest and best use of the site was something other than an amusement park. I know that condo and/or apartment development was on the table for a while. The commercial real estate market was blowing and a going back when they shut it down. Then the overbuilt part of the real estate cycle clicked into gear and the land is now only suited for "hold for future development".


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I went to Astroworld for the last time, the summer before they tore it down. Before then, it had been 14 years since I had gone. I'm glad I was able to take my kids and let them experience it.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

> On September 12, 2005, Six Flags CEO, Kieran Burke, announced that the company's legendary AstroWorld theme park in Houston, Texas, would be closed and demolished at the end of the 2005 season. The company cited issues such as the park's performance, and parking issues involving the Houston Texans football team, Reliant Stadium, and the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo leveraged with the estimated value of the property upon which the park was located.[7] Company executives were expecting to receive upwards of $150 million for the real estate, but ended up receiving less than half of that amount. After spending $20 million to demolish the park and clear the land, Six Flags received $77 million when the bare property was sold to Angel/McIver Interests, a Conroe, Texas based land development firm in 2006 (reported in a corporate earnings report).[8] This transaction contributed to the decision by shareholders of the company to remove Burke from both his position as CEO as well as his seat on the board. He was replaced as CEO by former Disney and ESPN executive Mark Shapiro.
> Plans for the former site have not been determined. Local developers feel that the size and location along the 610 Loop near the Reliant Park complex and proximity to METRORail make it ideal for a dense urban type of development.
> Some of AstroWorld and WaterWorld's rides and attractions were relocated to other parks while many were scrapped or were too badly damaged during demolition to be reassembled elsewhere. _Greezed Lightnin'_ was relocated to Joyland Amusement Park in Lubbock, Texas[9]. _Dungeon Drop_ was relocated to Six Flags St. Louis where it was repainted and renamed _Superman Tower of Power_[10]. The Dentzel carousel was purchased by Brass Ring Entertainment and is being refurbished and prepared for an as-yet undisclosed museum location. The _Looping Starship_ has been relocated to Mammoth Lake in Clute, Texas along with pieces of the _Mayan Mindbender_.[11]
> As of May 2009, the land remains empty although the mixed use development "SouthPointe" has been recently proposed for the site


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Everytime I drive by there I get sad.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

My uncle bought one of the rides they were auctioning off. Don't remember which one but he said for what he paid for it, he got double at the scrap yard.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Astroworld & Gateway Pool and the "bubble".......... what memories.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

guess i'll have to make a trip all the way to freekin' lubbock just to see my old friend, 'greezed lightnin'


absolute crying shame a city this size only has:

a) one paper (and a useless one at that)
b) a light rail system that is actually useful (you know... run out to the 'burbs)
c) NO AMUSEMENT PARK


this city is a great place for opportunity... would i expect anyone to come here because it is a 'fun' town? no way.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Used to go there alot as a kid.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

What place in Meyerland?


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Enjoyed the heck out of it until the later years when it seemed nasty.....I actually wrote them the last time I was there and they wrote me back indicating that they would clean up. Never went back after that as Fiesta Texas was cleaner and the kids liked it better. Same owner I suppose but it was "classier" ad I really did not mind the drive. Probably a better management crew and the grass roots staff may have had a better work ethic than the base of employee found in Houston....my .02.


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Wedge said:


> Enjoyed the heck out of it until the later years when it seemed nasty.....I actually wrote them the last time I was there and they wrote me back indicating that they would clean up. Never went back after that as Fiesta Texas was cleaner and the kids liked it better. Same owner I suppose but it was "classier" ad I really did not mind the drive. Probably a better management crew and the grass roots staff may have had a better work ethic than the base of employee found in Houston....my .02.


X2 I always found fiesta texas to be cleaner than astroworld. It was always clean even before six flags bought them out though.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

The last time we went was 2 yrs. before it closed and the place was dirty and had lots of gang members and thugs, and those were the employees. Also the kids running around unsupervised were very annoying and disrespectful and Astroworld employees and management didn't seem to care. No wonder it closed, they'd chased off all the families.


----------



## FishinFever (Jun 25, 2008)

Sure had some good memories going to Astroworld in the late 80's. This was probably about the end of when it started getting bad up there. I never noticed gangs back then.

I'm curious about what the place in Meyerland is that was mentioned as well. Also anyone have pictures of the Galaxy pool? It must have been before my time.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Remember*

How about PLAYLAND PARK and the oval race track around back of Playland.
Old WOODEN roller coaster.

I lifeguarded at gateway pool for 2 summers and skated at the roller rink in front of gateway. All the fun things you could do there. The Bubble.
The first day I guarded there help rescued a child who went o hospital and another time rescued an elderly woman.

Stories I could tell about after hour parties. I was the young newbee,
and had my eyes opened.

All the girls from St Agnus Catholic School that hung there.

Les Oldfield - the owner was a character and nice guy. 
His kids were skating competitive and good. 
Are there any family members out there?

There was a horse racing track on old spanish trail.
How about the ponny rides on Kirby and Mainstreet.
Sonny Looks Steakhouse on main.
Gaidos on main.
Old Gambling casino out end of main. 
The skeet range out there also.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I tell you what, all the car accidents that I have been in did not beat me up as much as every time I went to Astroworld. ( I have totaled 2 cars) none my fault.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> if it was still here, I would take you and your whole family on me. I understand what it meant to you.


just take us to six flags instead


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Astroworld..Wow! Anyone remember the Barrel of Fun where the floor dropped out from under you while spinning in circles. I do! Spewed little loafs of bread and Dr.Pepper all over everyone! lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> Astroworld..Wow! Anyone remember the Barrel of Fun where the floor dropped out from under you while spinning in circles. I do! Spewed little loafs of bread and Dr.Pepper all over everyone! lol


I love those kinda rides! I like the gravitron at carnivals, too. Probably the only spinning rides that don't get me motion sick.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

The demise of Astroworld was the season passes for 39.95, it became an inexpensive daycare for the inner city and a hangout for gangs, Astroworld was a dangerous place the last couple of years--drug dealing, theft, personal attacks. When the tourist money left for Six Flags and Fiesta Texas it became non-profitable and a liability, btw, Six Flags Corp. has filed Chapter 11 again. rs


----------



## cjrsktr (Jun 18, 2009)

I work at the Chevy store next door to what used to be Astroworld and here's what I see all day long. One pic of the bridge we all used to stand on and spit on cars when we were kids and the other is the 110 acre empty grass lot. They used it this year for Rodeo parking at $20 a car. We estimated there were 10,000-15,000 cars for Taylor Swift (do the math--$200,000-$300.000). Not bad income for one day. We were told the owners wanted a rediculous amount of money for the property and were not willing to subdivide it. Still pretty sad to sit here all day and watch what used to be so much fun 30 years ago.


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

Went to AstroWorld on the first date with my wife 20 years ago....


----------



## khinoswt (Jun 7, 2006)

I remember going 20 times a summer with 5 dollars in my pocket for the entire day. Great memories...Sorry to see it go.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Alpine *Sleigh Ride*

*The Alpine Sleigh Ride.....dang dude jump out and grabbed me on the sleeve of my new hang-ten shirt. You remember the ones with the little feets. Well he put a tear in it. Soooo! We got back in line and road it again. This time we were ready for Mr. Snowman...Soaked him down with soda-pop when he jumped out and tried to scare us. Now can you believe they put us in time-out for that. Had to set in alittle booth why all the other kids got to enjoy the rides. lol*

The Seventies and Luv a Blue were the days my friends.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Pretty sad that Houston is the 4th largest city in the U.S. and we can't even keep an amusement park in town. I hope the one that is planned for Tomball turns out good. We need some place where we can take our family and enjoy a real amusement park.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> The demise of Astroworld was the season passes for 39.95, it became an inexpensive daycare for the inner city and a hangout for gangs, Astroworld was a dangerous place the last couple of years--drug dealing, theft, personal attacks. When the tourist money left for Six Flags and Fiesta Texas it became non-profitable and a liability, btw, Six Flags Corp. has filed Chapter 11 again. rs


So true....


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw Jimmy Buffett at Southern Star for his "Off to see the Lizard" Tour there in circa 89. Had a buddy that could buy beer underage at the time, so we drank weak margaritas and at the "cheeseburgers in paradise" that they sold there for waay too much, i'm sure. Some great times.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Melon said:


> The Alpine *Sleigh Ride*
> 
> *The Alpine Sleigh Ride.....dang dude jump out and grabbed me on the sleeve of my new hang-ten shirt. You remember the ones with the little feets. Well he put a tear in it. Soooo! We got back in line and road it again. This time we were ready for Mr. Snowman...Soaked him down with soda-pop when he jumped out and tried to scare us. Now can you believe they put us in time-out for that. Had to set in alittle booth why all the other kids got to enjoy the rides. lol*
> 
> The Seventies and Luv a Blue were the days my friends.


Alpine Sleigh Ride... Loved that cold blast of AC!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Dinosaur Land*



SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Pretty sad that Houston is the 4th largest city in the U.S. and we can't even keep an amusement park in town. I hope the one that is planned for Tomball turns out good. We need some place where we can take our family and enjoy a real amusement park.


I haven't heard about one in Tomball, but they are building one in New Caney (just north of Kingwood).

http://www.houstondinopark.com/


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> I haven't heard about one in Tomball, but they are building one in New Caney (just north of Kingwood).
> 
> http://www.houstondinopark.com/


Here is Tomball

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=6905380


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fastpitch said:


> What place in Meyerland?


I can't remember the name of it since I was so young.....but I think it was something like "Candyland"!

Cool hearing from somebody that remembers Gateway and the bubble! They even had a trampoline there...for those of us that only got to swim in tanks that place and the YMCA was quite a treat! 

How 'bout the old H & H...anybody remember that place?


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

Astroworld USA was awesome! I remember when they opened the Cyclone. It seemed like I waited the whole day for my turn. It worth it. I was just talking about Sea Arama recently. Did they have an Orca way back then? I can't remember whether they did for the life of me!


Harbormaster said:


> It did mean a lot to me....and now that the kids are old enough to go on all the rides it's gone! :smile:
> 
> All the cool stuff is gone.....Sea Arama...Gateway, with the air bubble in the deep end of the pool.....the place in Meyerland....etc....


----------



## WCMIII (Jul 1, 2005)

^ Your thinking of "Peppermint Park" i think, candy cane stripped building.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

WCMIII said:


> ^ Your thinking of "Peppermint Park" i think, candy cane stripped building.


That's it! :biggrin:


----------



## WCMIII (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks like they are trying to bring it back. http://peppermintparkkiddieland.com/ 
We needs some pics of "Peppermint Park'...i loved that place.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Papasnbeer said:


> Astroworld USA was awesome! I remember when they opened the Cyclone. It seemed like I waited the whole day for my turn. It worth it. I was just talking about Sea Arama recently. Did they have an Orca way back then? I can't remember whether they did for the life of me!


I was pretty young the only time I got to go to Sea Arama but I am pretty sure that they only had dolphins and no Orca.

The article about Tomball theme park sait that Tomball was a small time. With 11K people I would not consider Tomball a small town.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ye pepper mint!

I think the killer whales name was like ,, Mamoo? http://www.freewebs.com/defunctmarinemammalparks/seaaramatx.htm

can't find it


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I was pretty young the only time I got to go to Sea Arama but I am pretty sure that they only had dolphins and *no Orca.*
> 
> The article about Tomball theme park sait that Tomball was a small time. With 11K people I would not consider Tomball a small town.


see the link,, it was one of the first in parks and a famous one at that.


----------



## retrospeck (Oct 19, 2006)

*Astroworld from the beginning*

I worked there the first summer it opened - after my freshman year at A&M in 1968. I made $1.25 an hour but they provided the cool Texaco uniform when I worked the Spinout or the Chinese suit when I worked the Bamboo Shoot. I remember the night the Astrowheel fell ut can't remember if someone was killed or not. They tore it down shortly after.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

retrospeck said:


> I worked there the first summer it opened - after my freshman year at A&M in 1968. I made $1.25 an hour but they provided the cool Texaco uniform when I worked the Spinout or the Chinese suit when I worked the Bamboo Shoot. I remember the night the Astrowheel fell ut can't remember if someone was killed or not. They tore it down shortly after.


That is very cool! Forgot about the Bamboo Chute! :smile:

I always think of the Alpine sleigh ride for some reason!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Harbormaster, you are a greenie whore........

LMAO


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

waterspout said:


> ye pepper mint!
> 
> I think the killer whales name was like ,, Mamoo? http://www.freewebs.com/defunctmarinemammalparks/seaaramatx.htm
> 
> can't find it


Mamoo rings a bell for some reason. I thought they had killer whale I just wasn't certain. Thanks for the link. It's pretty cool.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Harbormaster, you are a greenie whore........
> 
> LMAO


are we supposed to be surprised?

that's like saying "the sky is blue"


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

speckle-catcher said:


> are we supposed to be surprised?
> 
> that's like saying "the sky is blue"


I thought ya'll were banned or decided to leave here.....what happened? Before you know it Louie will be back! Bobby...help me out here! :biggrin:


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

harbor you bring back alot of childhood memories. I see you are 87, both my grandmothers are your age and they took us to Peppermint park regular, back in the day when both sets would be with us, family. I grew up in Spring Branch so PP was pretty close. The bubble in the deepend, had one at the SB swiming pool. Remember going to Hotwell when there were hot wells. They had a great swimming pool there as well.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Boogie Fog.....................


----------



## FishinFever (Jun 25, 2008)

What was the name of that place in Almeda mall and Northwest mall were you could have birthday parties at? I think it was late 70's early 80's. Anyone remember?


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I remember having the season pass for the summer. My mom would drop us off before it opened and we waited on the bridge for it to open. The rule was we had to be out of there by 4:00 even though my mom wouldn't get there till 5:00 to pick us up. Mainly cause things seem to get ugly after 4:00...remember $10 discount offer after 4:00 with a coke can? 

Toward the end it seemed that the problem was pricing the tickets out of thuggery range was too much for the family crowd.

Sad. I have many memories of seeing Night Ranger, Midnight Oil, and Howard Jones (he was bait for the hotties).

I can remember baseball team parties there. When the gates opened, it would be an all out sprint to the Cyclone to be the first to ride it that day.

Who can forget Bayou Buzzard? River of No Return, Thunder River (appreciation for providing the adolescent wet t-shirt contest)

Spend most of my money on Skee ball in the arcade to get enough tickets for......a 6 inch wooden sailboat.

Sorry for the long rant, but had a lot of memories.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I thought ya'll were banned or decided to leave here.....*what happened?* Before you know it Louie will be back! Bobby...help me out here! :biggrin:


and Dux,,

Oh harbor,, oxoxoxoxoxox

rotflmao!:slimer:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

FishinFever said:


> What was the name of that place in Almeda mall and Northwest mall were you could have birthday parties at? I think it was late 70's early 80's. Anyone remember?


Farrel's Ice Cream Parlor.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Farrel's Ice Cream Parlor.


yep.. and they tore down super track off the gulf freeway too by the way dangit!:headknock


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

IMO, Astroworld started to mess it's pants when the got rid of the shuttle trains that took you to your car and did away with the security officer patrols. 
Remember back when they had security everywhere and they wore those English Bobby type hats? When they did away with that stuff, the hoodlums moved in and ruined it for everybody.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Boogie Fog was the bomb!! It was a club for kids. Had lots of fun there!!!

The cyclone was awesome, would ride it as many times in a day as I could. Great memories!


----------



## Out of the rough (May 28, 2009)

*Pool balls that defy gravity!*

Great times. Would make the annual week long visit to cousins house in Quail Valley. Trip to Astroworld was tradition. Loved the Whacky Shack!!!! Remember thinking how did they do that? Also remember our first run without Aunt. I believe the you had to be 14. Great memories.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I was always a fan of Greez Lighten. I would right it over and over. 

I liked the waterski show in the tiny little lake.

The first year they had Thunder River was the first time I went cause my dad help build parts for the loading area so dad took us so he could show off what he worked on.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Ferrall's (sp?)



FishinFever said:


> What was the name of that place in Almeda mall and Northwest mall were you could have birthday parties at? I think it was late 70's early 80's. Anyone remember?


----------



## FishinFever (Jun 25, 2008)

Ya that was it. I had a lot of fun there as a kid.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I used to hang out at the game room right across from it, Gold Mine. Remember that?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

You guys sure have brought up some good but sad memories! I remember Farrels very well. If a kid had a party there and you were invited it was a very big deal! There was also the pizza parlor that gave out the styrofoam 'straw' hats. No youngsters, it was not ChuckyCheese's. I think that it was Shakey's. Somebody over forty correct me if I'm wrong. 
The closing and razing of Astroworld really struck a nerve with me. I'm not gonna go off on a Pro-Sports rant, but it occurred to me at the time that we have a new football stadium, basketball arena, and baseball park, but we couldn't keep a Houston 'institution' like Astroworld open for families. I could go on and on about stories from there. The short version would be that my Dad, God bless his soul, started taking me there when I was about 4 years old. He took the whole family there often after my sister was old enough to go and enjoy it as well. Later, in my early teens I spent frequent days there with a group of friends that all had season passes. And when my own boys were barely old enough to go we started taking them. 
The last time that I could talk my wife and boys into accompanying me to the boat show my youngest boy, who is now 11, asked me "Dad, isn't that where the Astroworld was with all of the rides? What happened to it?" I really couldn't think of a 'good' answer, so I just told him "It's gone,because the folks that owned it were greedy, and everyone else was short-sighted". "Oh", he said. "Well I wish that we could go there right now"! And I could only reply, "Me too, son".


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What! no Boogie Fog fans, I had season tickets for years.


----------



## FishinFever (Jun 25, 2008)

Ya, we use to pile up in the back of the station wagon during birthdays and go to Farrells. I was kind of young, but I remember it being very circus like there. We always looked forward to going there. Yes I remember the gold mine game room. I also remember looking at the puppies when malls had pet stores in them I also remember the miniature toy animals that you could climb on when you entered the mall. I also remember riding the train in Northwest mall during Christmas. I don't think they do that anymore. It's sad to see the old malls dying out.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

The train was and still is the only one I have ever ridden. I hear they sank part of the Mayan Mind Bender in Mammoth Lake as a dive attraction. Its somewhere in Lake Jackson. This thread makes me want to dust off the old regulators and go see it.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Peppermint Park,,Yep. We lived in Spring Branch until '72 when we moved up here. Dad worked for George Mitchell. What about the needle? You could see for ever from up there. Bamboo shoot was the best, getting wet to cool off. Mini bread. We always got season passes from Kroger. Bumper cars. Mini and model T gas powered cars and shooting the bb machine gun at the star. It was cool before the skinnies took over.


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow guys, its really cool to see some of y'alls stories. I worked there for about three years but really was there since a kid. My mom worked there for around 31 years. It was kinda sad because she helped plan alot of the newer rides/attractions and I ended up taking them down. But its nice to see we're not the only people who miss the place. I will agree with y'all that towards the end it started going down hill but I assure you it was not all the fault of the people working there. We still had a love for the park and did the best we could with what we had. It was more of a family buisness then y'all probably know. My entire family Mother, father, cousins, uncles and aunts have pretty much all worked there. I know in operations at least we all watched after eachother and it was a family. I know the day they announced it corporate told Number 1,2,3... in chain of command 15min before they told the news stations. It was definitely a shock and was devestating to us all. Even though it was devestating, me and my crew worked to the very last day. We even cleaned the park after closing on the last day. I'll never remember the last train going around on Texas Cyclone, before the track was cut out. I hope y'all have good memories from the park that will never be forgotten. And now to brighten the mood, some gay dophins :an4::an4::an4:


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Shakeys Pizza Palors*



slopoke said:


> You guys sure have brought up some good but sad memories! I remember Farrels very well. If a kid had a party there and you were invited it was a very big deal! There was also the pizza parlor that gave out the styrofoam 'straw' hats. No youngsters, it was not ChuckyCheese's. I think that it was Shakey's. Somebody over forty correct me if I'm wrong." quote]
> 
> You are correct about Shakeys Pizza Palors , they were the first. The first one was located on Bellaire just east of Chimney Rock. That was in the late 60's. Then came "Village Inn Pizza Palors" both had several brands of beer on tap and live music at some of their locations. I had my first taste of Guiness Stout beer and fell in love with it at the "Village Inn" on Bissonet @ Fondren. Had to carry the wife out of the place as she was well overserved.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Cap-N-Red said:


> slopoke said:
> 
> 
> > You guys sure have brought up some good but sad memories! I remember Farrels very well. If a kid had a party there and you were invited it was a very big deal! There was also the pizza parlor that gave out the styrofoam 'straw' hats. No youngsters, it was not ChuckyCheese's. I think that it was Shakey's. Somebody over forty correct me if I'm wrong." quote]
> ...


----------



## FishinFever (Jun 25, 2008)

Another place that was fun to go to was to go to was this place next to Sharpstown Mall. I think it was called Jungle Jims. Also used to go to Fame City in Alief. Not sure if that is still there or not. Also the Peppermint Park off 59 and Wilcrest area.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Fright Night used to be fun around Halloween time at Astroworld also.


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

i remeber going there in the 80's and new edition playing that day. and getting trampled by all the thugs trying to get up front to see the show.and if that wasnt bad enough when we left that night we found out the back window of our station wagon had been busted out and all of our stuff stolen. i vowed never to return again ever. its sad that such a nice place had to be taken over by people who just didnt have any respect for anything.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

WCMIII said:


> ^ Your thinking of "Peppermint Park" i think, candy cane stripped building.


OMG! Now I feel OLD!! I haven't heard that name in forever.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Cap-N-Red said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even remember what the pizza tasted like. But I do remember being one excited kiddo that I was eatin' some! Great memories.
> ...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Anybody remember going to Busch Gardens? We went there when I was little because it was free in comparison to Astroworld. That's way back before Six Flags owned Astroworld. I think I recall Hoffinze negotiating with Bush Gardens to close to facilitate the sale of Astroworld to Six Flags. They didn't want the competition and they did some sort of backroom monkey business that would have a whole team of Geraldo Rivera's crawling up the county judge's backside if that sort of thing took place now.

Busch Gardens was on the brewery property and they had bird and alligator shows, a couple of small rides that were more like carnival rides than amusement park rides if I remember right, and I remember there being koi ponds with huge koi that would eat all the popcorn that you cared to share with them.


----------



## FishinFever (Jun 25, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Anybody remember going to Busch Gardens? We went there when I was little because it was free in comparison to Astroworld. That's way back before Six Flags owned Astroworld. I think I recall Hoffinze negotiating with Bush Gardens to close to facilitate the sale of Astroworld to Six Flags. They didn't want the competition and they did some sort of backroom monkey business that would have a whole team of Geraldo Rivera's crawling up the county judge's backside if that sort of thing took place now.
> 
> Busch Gardens was on the brewery property and they had bird and alligator shows, a couple of small rides that were more like carnival rides than amusement park rides if I remember right, and I remember there being koi ponds with huge koi that would eat all the popcorn that you cared to share with them.


Ahh, that's what it was called. I remember we'd stop by there on the way to visit relatives in Orange. 
Another good place back then to eat was the Weinersnitzel.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Farrel's Ice Cream Parlor is BACK!!!!!! Hopefully they will come to Houston. I loved that place when I was a kid!

http://www.farrellsusa.com/


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Farrel's Ice Cream Parlor is BACK!!!!!! Hopefully they will come to Houston. I loved that place when I was a kid!
> 
> http://www.farrellsusa.com/


That's good news for handlebar mustached trombone players. Job opportunity in the wings! 

As hot as it is, I think I could eat a "hog trough" solo!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I remember almost getting knocked off the bridge at the tidal wave, and Christmas in the park. Good times for sure. Also loved the laser tag thing they had for awhile there.


----------



## tiki cat (Jul 9, 2009)

Man, great memories. I worked at Astroworld for 2 years doing the fireworks show. We had some great times back then and Astroworld was a great place for kids to work. We used to catch bass out of the River of No Return, met the Bangles when they played at Southern Star and spent our lunch breaks at Waterworld. 

My idea is that they demolish the Astrodome and build a small amusement park there instead. That way they could do with out the carnival during the rodeo and open up more parking. I love the dome but if it isn't going to be used then it is time to start a new tradition. A small park would get used year round if it was nice enough and they don't charge $20 to park. Just a thought.

Another place I spent lots of time was Games People Play on Bissonet right by HBU.


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

llred said:


> I remember almost getting knocked off the bridge at the tidal wave, and Christmas in the park. Good times for sure. Also loved the laser tag thing they had for awhile there.


LOL i remember that laser tag place in there...great memories...


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> .....the little loaves of bread from the bakery up front! :biggrin:


I remember eating those little loaves of bread, getting on the "Barrel Of Fun" and then feeding the fish with that bread!! YUCK!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

alota memories fer me also-


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

How many of you guys remember being at the helm of your first boat at Kiddie Wonderland? I still remember it....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

johnny astro said:


> How many of you guys remember being at the helm of your first boat at Kiddie Wonderland? I still remember it....


........and driving you first car!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I think we all tried to get that car off that center rail thing


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> I think we all tried to get that car off that center rail thing


I kept trying to get it in the left lane.:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I kept trying to get it in the left lane.:biggrin:


Tailgater! Astroworld was probably the training ground for all of these 'brake-checkers'! :biggrin:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Seems like I remember some kinda little fan club that their "mascot" had; was it "Marvel Mcfey" or something like that? They gave you a little bag with a bunch of tokens and such in it as a member, but I can't for the life of me remember just what you could do with them... if anything.

As far as Sea-Arama; found this: pretty sad...

http://www.artificialowl.net/2008/10/abandoned-sea-arama-marineworld.html


----------

